# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Какой он любовник? Об этом расскажут его любимые пирожки!

## Irina

Каких только способов определить, насколько силен любовник, не предлагают женщинам! Одна из английских фирм, специализирующаяся на выпечке, опубликовала свой тест.
Какой он любовник? Об этом расскажут его любимые пирожки

По утверждению ее шеф-поваров, мужчины, предпочитающие пирожки с мясом всем остальным, весьма активны в постели.

Любители начинки из мяса и картошки более чувственны и романтичны.

Тот, кто чаще покупает пирожки с рубленной говядиной и луком, уверен в себе и превосходно целуется.

Мужчины, которые отдают предпочтение пирогам с луком и сыром, - эстетствующие снобы, презирающие грубость и боготворящие шампанское.

Курица с грибами - любимая начинка страстных любовников, обожающих массаж, быстрый секс и другие плотские радости.

К сожалению, сексуальность вегетарианцев и сладкоежек британские пекари почему-то не оценили.

----------


## Vanya

> К сожалению, сексуальность вегетарианцев и сладкоежек британские пекари почему-то не оценили.


ага, а может они вообще импотенты?))

да ну, по моему выдумки всё это..

----------


## брюNETка

_А как же те,кто любит пирожки с капусткой?_

----------


## Irina

> А как же те,кто любит пирожки с капусткой?


Наверное в Англии их не пекут)))

----------


## Banderlogen

> _А как же те,кто любит пирожки с капусткой?_


Здесь скорее отсылка к кроликам

----------


## BiZ111

Во блин! А у меня от всех этих пирожков уши в трубочку хихи)))

----------


## vova230

Достаточно просто посмотреть на животный мир. Большая часть хищников моногамны, разве что львы имеют свой маленький гарем, но при этом сложно их назвать сильными любовниками. 
А вот вегетарианцы, быки, лошади, петухи, обслуживают гораздо большие гаремы. Да и в народе любвеобильных мужчин не называют львами, а все чаше жеребцами или секачами
Для справки: Секач - дикий кабан.

----------


## Irina

*В продолжение темы :*

Внимательно присмотревшись к тому, как и что ест мужчина, можно узнать какой он любовник. Но, прежде чем есть, надо что-нибудь приготовить. Так вот знайте, что для мужчины, который сам любит готовить, очень важны понимание и душевная близость. Он не зацикливается на сексе как таковом. Мужчина, который хочет есть постоянно, ест всегда и везде, думает только о собственном удовольствии. Он крайне непостоянен и вряд ли будет хорошим партнером...

Скованным и неумелым в постели окажется тот, кто предпочитает сухую и несдобренную соусами, подливами или приправами еду. Для того чтобы расшевелить такого любовника потребуется немало времени и усилий.

К лидерству во всем и, в частности, к лидерству в постели, стремятся мужчины, предпочитающие есть в ресторанах. Такой мужчина будет хорошим любовником, для него чрезвычайно важно удовлетворить свою партнершу. И, не дай бог, в постели у него произойдет малейший сбой…он будет воспринят мужчиной, как полнейшее фиаско.

А вот поистине отличным любовником будет тот мужчина, который радушен и гостеприимен, с удовольствием ухаживает за столом за вами во время еды и сам от души наслаждается трапезой.

Но, пожалуй, больше всего характер мужчины выдаст выбранный им десерт. Так, шоколад выберет сентиментальный мужчина, мечтатель. У него очень богатый внутренний мир, который доступен немногим.
Восточные сладости нравятся оригинальным и независимым в суждениях мужчинам. Такие мужчины любят большие шумные компании, они обожают находиться в гуще событий, быть в центре внимания.

Мармелад и пастила придутся по вкусу мужчине с философским складом ума. Любитель мармелада, в отличие от любителя пахлавы и рахат-лукума, предпочитает находиться в обществе одного - двух проверенных друзей. Ему ближе одиночество, он любит размышлять и анализировать.

Привлекают окружающих к себе своим обаянием и уверенностью в своих силах любители пирожных и тортов. Такие мужчины энергичны и жизнерадостны. Своим положительным зарядом они охотно делятся с окружающими.

Сладкие булочки и пироги любят практичные мужчины, стремящиеся к покою и стабильности. Такие мужчины любят размеренную жизнь, но, несмотря на это, способны на сильные чувства.

А какой чай пьет мужчина во время десерта? Если обычный черный – перед вами спокойный, не раздражающийся понапрасну человек, всегда готовый прийти на помощь. Если это черный чай с молоком – вы имеете дело с задумчивым, немного медлительным, обстоятельным человеком. Он, подчас, живет в своем собственном мире, вне реальности (эмоции и фантазии для него важнее реальности).

Зеленый чай любят пить люди, совершающие экстравагантные поступки. Друзей у таких людей обычно немного. Зато ради имеющихся немногочисленных близких людей любители зеленого чая готовы пойти на многое.

Красный чай каркаде предпочитают любители домашнего уюта. Это семейные люди, любящие устоявшийся порядок вещей, не склонные к переменам. В доме любителей каркаде очень тепло и уютно.

----------

